# urine drug screening - alot of questions



## charlene (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone do drug screening in their office?  And by this I mean, the cup version, not dip stick.  If so, can I contact you?  I have alot of questions?  Thanks!!!!!!   Charlene


----------



## KHH (Jul 12, 2007)

*Urine Drug Screen*

WE DO FOR WORKERS COMP, DOT, RANDON PER DOCTOR
FEEL FREE TO EMAIL ME KHARDWICK@CMC-SC.COM


----------



## med-biller (Nov 6, 2007)

We bill these, charge the patient $20.00 cash and if there is any question on the results, we send the sample to the lab for verification.


----------



## jcgiordano (Nov 7, 2007)

you could contact our Performance Improvement coordinator, she is and RN and has alot of experience with urine drug screens.  Her e-mail is mwissmiller@alconahc.org


----------

